# Blazers V. Lakers Game Thread (April 8, 2008)



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Goooooo Blazers!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Channing Frye is on pace for 68 points tonight. He cannot be stopped.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Gasol is getting man handled on the boards by Charmin. 

LOL!!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I love playing the Lakers. However, I hate not being able to watch the game. :dead:

Looks like we're off to a nice start.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

can anyone pm me a link for the game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amazing that the Lakers continually seem to suck at the Rose Garden.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

How many times does Jack pass up an open three only to take a heavily contested two instead? 

ugh...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice first quarter, shooting 57%.

Jones finally drops a three then Sasha gets it right back with one of his own.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Could someone please private message me the Link to the game. 

thx
23AJ


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

The continuation the refs give Kobe is just silly.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Could someone please private message me the Link to the game.
> 
> thx
> 23AJ


Here? With that avatar? :lol:


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

I assume the only reason Sergio is getting PT is to make Rudy feel less apprehensive about coming to the NBA next year. He looks less than NBADL quality out there. 

On a side note, the Lakers are going to have trouble playing D in the playoffs. They look out-of-sync in the defensive end.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Here? With that avatar? :lol:


What are you trying to insinuate about Blazer fans ? By the way I live in Portland Oregon.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugly turnover on that last possession. I love how we're playing though. Aldridge is starting to get into the game offensively as well.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I love Roy and I love my Blazers!!!!

Should be a fun second half.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sick play by Roy right there. We're killing without much from Aldridge.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, I come back and we're winning! YAY


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Lakers are working themselves back into it off our turnovers. Gotta clean it up or we'll be losing real quick.

Sixteen point lead!!! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** the Rose Garden.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Love the balanced scoring - six guys between 10 and 17 points through 2.5 quarters. Way to share the ball guys. Nice to see both Channing and Jones stepping it up in the starting roles.

BNM


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Here we go, Kobe is killing us. So much for that 16 point lead.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

10 straight for the Lakers. Need a bucket and then a stop. Come on guys, don't let this one get away.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

That's better.

BNM


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

It's okay, we have Channing Frye.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Holy **** Jarrett..


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

wooooo fun game! wish i was there


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

........... u h oh


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Odom!! Grah!!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Wowowowo, it's about to be a brawl up in here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I ****ing hate this team. Just thought I'd let you all know that.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

OH **** Odom on Roy.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

beat LA!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Odom is a classless thug, He's tried this thuggery before to try to rattle the young Blazers. I'm glad they stood up to him and made him pay for his stupid tactics. Way to answer the Lakers 10-0 run with a 12-0 run of our own.

BNM


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

We CAN'T choke this one away after that foul. We need Outlaw to step up.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> I ****ing hate this team. Just thought I'd let you all know that.


Don't feel bad I hate the L*kers too ...:whistling:


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wait, so was it a flagrant 1 or a flagrant 2?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Official diagnosis for Roy: Bruised Booty (from their PR man to Wheels). He'll return.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Odom better get all his cheap shots in this year, because if he tries this crap next year with Oden on the court, he'll be walking around with his head inserted in his rectum.

BNM


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I ****ing hate this team. Just thought I'd let you all know that.



If you are talking about the Blazers, I'm happy to tell you that it is only going to get worse for you over the next 10-12 years.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

^^flagrant 1


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

From the "WTF Did He Just Say?" Department: God I hope they put Channing Frye back in.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Jack is going to give this one away. 

Nice Roy is back in to help stop the bleeding.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

craigehlo said:


> Jack is going to give this one away.



Just thought I'd quote it since it happened again. >.<


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Jet Jack the f*** out of there Nate!

Where's James Jones been?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

2 things:

I absolutely hate anatomy and physiology for causing me to have to sell my tickets to this.

I hope someone puts Odom's foul on youtube.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

You know that Aldridge kid might be ok ... maybe he can backup Channing?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jack is dribbling possessions away again. GET HIM OUT!!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jack with the momentum killer. FFS!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Dang! Don't put Jack in there, Nate. He is a momentum killer.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Kobe is fishing for fouls even more shamelessly than usual.

Go Frye!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

5-on-8 time. Time to be strong.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Jack out. Whew. 

Still think Jones should be getting some run out there with the passing skills of Blake and Roy.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ugh, 7 minutes left. We need more from our bench.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

who is this channing frye and what did he do with the real one?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Awesome and 1 by Roy. He's our hero!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

That Outlaw steal was sweet.

Frye is playing out of his mind. Love it.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what was that chant???


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Blake for a 3!!! Yeah. Outlaw steals from Kobe. Heck yeah!!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

"Value every possession" -Mike Barrett

Isn't that the same thing as benching Jack?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

craigehlo said:


> "Value every possession" -Mike Barrett
> 
> Isn't that the same thing as benching Jack?


Basically.

Anyways, why can't we play like this against everyone? It's always Lakers at home.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Up 9 with about 3 min left. Go Blazers! Seal this victory.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> Anyways, why can't we play like this against everyone? It's always Lakers at home.


The Lakers' D is pretty awful tonight, especially compared to the Spurs on Sunday. That's the biggest factor. 

Wow, we can't even inbound the ball???


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Why do we have so much trouble inbounding?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

ZackAddy- If we win this game we win the season series. Maybe you can earn your avatar back?


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

DEFEND THE 3!

Sheesh!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Oh boy. 5 fouls on Frye and we're giving them free throws over and over again.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Brandon "Killing Me Softly" Roy with the score! And the extra point!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Finally, Outlaw makes a shot.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Jack with a pair. A big pair. Of free throws.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet hustle play from Jack and TO to save the ball. Where was this energy the last month?

The Rose Garden Curse continues for LA!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

:cheers:

I'm so tired of Kobe's crying. He complains to the officials on every call that goes against him and every time he misses a shot or gets the ball stolen from him. I respect his talent, he's an amazing player, but the cryin' gets old real quick.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I have goosebumps.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Woooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Great win Portland. Help Memphis' second first rounder be a little bit better! :smile:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh my God.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Darkwebs said:


> Up 9 with about 3 min left. Go Blazers! Seal this victory.


And we win by 9. Closer than it needed to be in between, but way to withstand the Lakers run and finish strong.

BNM


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

LMA - 22 points, 16 rebounds. I wish he wasn't so soft... 
Frye - 22 points, 11 rebounds. The bum... we should trade him. 
Roy - 23 points, 12 assists. Too bad he can't run the point.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Aldridge is a beast.

-Endgame


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

He definitely wasn't "LaMarshmallow" tonight.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

In relation to Zackaddy's "disappointment" thread, let me just state for the record that splitting the season with LA should pretty much wash away any angst you might be feeling. Screw disappointment, it's party time!!!

:banana::djparty::jump::fire::bbanana::twave::jam::yay:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Man, that was great. I love nothing more than beating the Lakers. And I loved the way our young guys stood up to the Lakers tonight and finished them off.

Imagine how intense these battles are going to be with Oden and Bynum joining the fray.

I can't believe how close the top of the Western Conference standings are. The Lakers could have REALLY used a win tonight. I'm glad they didn't get it. With a week to go, there are six teams all battling for HCA in the first round. Let's hope this loss helps cost the Lakers home court in the first round and an early exit from the play-offs.

BNM


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Odumb's foul on Roy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRsNDzEr0aQ


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

39th win of the season. And what a sweet win it was. 

Can we make it to 40?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

wastro said:


> He definitely wasn't "LaMarshmallow" tonight.


yet we still have to deal with individual threads every time he has 4 rebounds...way to step it up, Aldridge.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Props to Roy and LMA for playing the way we knew they could. Props to Frye, Jones, and Jack for stepping up.

Joel amd Webster go down, and we have our best game in weeks. Fluke?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Absolutely a thing of beauty. I just love beating the Lakers.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

yuyuza1 said:


> Odumb's foul on Roy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRsNDzEr0aQ


Odom is a punk *** *****


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Props to Roy and LMA for playing the way we knew they could. Props to Frye, Jones, and Jack for stepping up.
> 
> Joel amd Webster go down, and we have our best game in weeks. Fluke?


It's the Lakers in the Rose Garden... Von Wafer might have scored 20 if he'd started.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> Odumb's foul on Roy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRsNDzEr0aQ


Odom's a coward. Always has been, always will be. He cheap shots a smaller player and then immediately runs to his bench for protection.

But the most amazing part of that video was Kobe's incredible, animated whining about the call. Anybody breathes on Kobe and he DEMANDS a foul. Odom body slams Roy and Kobe is LIVID about the call. Talk about a sense of entitlement. The Lakers are so used to special treatment that when a call goes against them, even something as obvious as Odom TACKLING Roy, they can't believe it. I'm so glad we beat these a-holes - AGAIN! I'm SO looking forward to the next ten years! I'm actually glad the Laker are good again. It will make it that much sweeter when we OWN them.

BNM


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Why did Frye suddenly decide to shoot 3s this game? He never attempts those unless he had no other choice.

Well whatever the reason, he should get props for playing so well. He really stepped up in the absence of Joel.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice win! A lot of guys played great tonight, when's the last time I could say that?

It was great to see Jones finally hit some shots, it was a rare night when all the f-ups by Jack were balanced out by him hitting shots, and Frye with the huge game. Roy and Aldridge were back to what I started expecting.

BTW, Odom was clearly going for the ball on that foul, but yeah, he's still a punk. He is after all, a Laker.:rules:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I actually figured this for a loss, but wasn't surprised by the win. 

The difference between this game and the Spurs game?

Intimidation. The Blazers are no longer afraid of the Lakers. Not in the least. 

They are intimidated by the Spurs, as evidenced by the fact they totally played like crap against them.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

See my new sig


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I didn't think that was a horrible foul on Odom. In the sense it wasn't a cheap shot, imho. A hard foul, yes. Looked worse than it was, and because it was who it was (a Laker and Odom) we took it harder than it was.

I do like how LaMarcus and Travis did what Joel does in those situations.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Nice win! A lot of guys played great tonight, when's the last time I could say that?
> 
> It was great to see Jones finally hit some shots, it was a rare night when all the f-ups by Jack were balanced out by him hitting shots, and Frye with the huge game. Roy and Aldridge were back to what I started expecting.
> 
> BTW, Odom was clearly going for the ball on that foul, but yeah, he's still a punk. He is after all, a Laker.:rules:


Jack only had one turnover tonight.

That said, the offense stagnated when he was in the game and running the point.

None of the Blazers had especially BAD games tonight. Even Travis, who didn't shoot well or rebound, had a couple of good defensive stops (and a steal or two) in the fourth to keep Kobe from taking over.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

jeesh, ESPN showed highlights of the game, and showed 3 Laker highlights/players to the 1 Portland play.

you'd think the Lakers dominated the whole game.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

wastro said:


> Jack only had one turnover tonight.


I know! He's like a magician. POOF! - Where did all my f-ups go??? I have no idea. Oh I know, they gave the turnovers to guys like Jones, who threw Jack an easy pass and the ball just bounces past Jack because he wasn't looking for the ball. Or how about when he missed an EASY reverse lay-up with NOBODY on him.. That's doesn't count as a turnover but it might as well be one.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Just came back from the game..

- So many annoying Laker fans, who left with as many as 2 minutes left and a horde with 30 seconds left. What bandwagoners..
- Before the game, a dude with all Laker gear carried around a sign listing all the playoff knockouts by the Lakers against the Blazers. And I think at the bottom or whatever it said, "The Blazers: where losing happens". He walked around the entire 300 level concourse with it.
- Loved the Kobe sucks chants! Those were sweet.
- Cheap shot by Odom on Roy. Was so happy to see Travis stand up for his best friend.
- LaMarcus' block on Jordan Farmar's weak layup attempt was SWEET! They replayed it on the big screen as the Play of the Game later, and Wheeler said "get that weak stuff out of here!" and all the Lakers were watching up at it from the bench. haha.
- During one of the timeouts, Greg Oden wore a helmet and shot basketballs into the stands. When he came back into the huddle, Jarrett Jack just shook his head at him. Pretty funny stuff.
- It was a great game. GO BLAZERS!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

wastro said:


> Jack only had one turnover tonight.


I can't believe he had only one "official" turnover. Seemed like he had a couple bad miscues.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

He had one turnover but 25 bad minutes.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice article that appeared in the LA Times about the Lakers' woes in Portland..

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakerep8apr08,1,7175987.story

Phil Jackson basically called out the writer saying how he shouldn't write anything about the Lakers' lack of winning in the RG.



> The obvious metaphor would be thorny, seeing as how the Lakers are 6-18 up here against the Trail Blazers over the last 13 years, but Coach Phil Jackson didn't even want to touch the topic after Monday's practice.
> 
> "The [heck] with that," he said, feigning disgust. "Don't write your story about that."


And the usual Kobe Bryant making lame excuses for why his team rarely wins in Portland.



> "They always have a young, energetic, athletic team," Kobe Bryant said. "*We always find ourselves coming up here the second night of back-to-backs and catch them when they had a couple days off and they're sitting up here waiting for us. It's been tough.*"


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

Lakers fan here....
D'oh!!!
we got housed!!!!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> And the usual Kobe Bryant making lame excuses for why his team rarely wins in Portland.


Well Kobe, you had a days rest and we had 40% of our starting lineup out with injury... What more do you want? Poor baby...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Congats...horrible time for us to lose a game, let alone thins one

Odoms supposed flagrant was nothing more than a normal foul not all owing a lay up that just happened to have a bad ending, it happens.

No, ZackAddy still has to pimp the Lakers avatar and sig

The refs were absolutely horrible in POR favor. Im objective and rewound a lot of plays and put them in slo mo...It wasnt everything but it contributed to the loss.

Nonetheless you guys beat us...again. Congrats and good night, I have a spitting headache.


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

how the F are you guys a 39 win team?
i'm glad we won't have to see you in the post season.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

In his defense, Kobe also had some good things to say about the Blazers in the article.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Looking for 42 wins... 39-39 record right now.

Friday @ Sacramento
Saturday vs. Dallas
Tuesday vs. Memphis
Wednesday @ Phoenix

Getting three of four of those is tough, but getting 41-41 is very possible. We need to win one of the next two games, and I think the Dallas game is more winnable than the Kings game. Kings are just one of those teams that are a bad matchup for us.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

BTW, if Odom tries that crap next year. I hope Oden, on the very next possession, returns the favor by planting Kobe the crybaby firmly on his backside - HARD. Give them a little of their own medicine. Can you imagine the CRYING Kobe and Phil would do after that. He'd only have to do it once to send a clear message - you go after our guy, we go after yours.

Nobody ever beaned Nolan Ryan's teammates when he was pitching. The fear of retribution was enough of a deterrent. Greg Oden will be our Nolan Ryan. Not a cowardly thug like Odom who tackles a smaller player and then runs for his bench, but a deterrent, an intimidating presence that will make other teams think twice about overly hard fouls on our players.

BNM


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

I was also at the game. What a great atmosphere! The Laker fans are soooo annoying. But there's a difference here. I was sitting by a middle aged couple with laker sweatshirts on. They were really cool. I'd imagine they are CA transplants and long time Laker fans, which is totally cool. But the kids (<18) that walk around with all their gear and are so obnoxious are incredibly lame. I also noticed numerous laker fans leaving with 2 minutes left, hahaha. But then again that's fine, at least they're not around to start fights.

Blazers played great, got shots when we needed, got stops when we needed. I also wasn't sure Odom's foul was a flagrant, on the reply it just looked like a hard foul, but I'll take it.

I loved how Roy schooled Kobe on a few killer crossover moves. It was incredible to watch. Kobe's ankles are going to be sore. It should be great battles in the next 4-6 years.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> Congats...horrible time for us to lose a game, let alone thins one
> 
> *Odoms supposed flagrant was nothing more than a normal foul not all owing a lay up that just happened to have a bad ending, it happens.*
> No, ZackAddy still has to pimp the Lakers avatar and sig
> ...


Are you serious. Rewind your damn game again. Odom body slammed Roy. I agree that the foul was probably made to be a lot worse than it actually was, but it was still a flagrant considering Odom really didn't make a play at the ball.

Roy's fall was probably a lot worse than the foul itself, but I don't like how Odom handled the situation after the foul. Talking trash and then leaving for the bench. At least some players in the league have the decency to at least look like they give a damn after slamming another player to the ground. It was just brutally unprofessional. And Kobe whining after the call? Priceless.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Some good quotes in Quick's story

http://blog.oregonlive.com/sportsupdates/2008/04/photos_from_tonights_blazers_g.html



> Meanwhile, the Lakers were once again left scratching their heads about their luck in Portland, where they have lost six in a row.
> 
> "They looked like they were the team that was preparing for the race in the West, and we looked like the team that was preparing for a long vacation," Lakers forward Lamar Odom said.


Brandon Roy on the dirty play by Odumb



> "I don't think it was a dirty play," Roy said. "And I appreciate my teammates having my back. They were stepping on me while they were doing it, but I told them after the game that I thought that was big of them."
> 
> *Aldridge said he was telling Odom "to watch out" and "you shouldn't foul like that."*
> 
> "We're family," Aldridge said. "Even if it was James Jones, or Sergio (Rodriguez), we would have done that."


Go LaMarcus, nice job stepping up to that punk Odom. With every meeting against the Lakers, Odom inches ever so closer to Rick Fox status in my eyes.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> The refs were absolutely horrible in POR favor. Im objective and rewound a lot of plays and put them in slo mo...It wasnt everything but it contributed to the loss.


:eek8:

I truly hope you're kidding... especially about the objective part. Until the final minutes when the Lakers started wrapping Blazers up with desperation fouls, Portland was significantly down in fouls... at home. The Lakers would have been blown out had their striped buddies not given call after call to them in the 2nd half. Lamar should have been tossed on the spot. The crap calls Kobe got were nonstop and ridiculous as ever. I was pleased that Nate said as much without mixing words in the post game interview. His constant whining on the few calls that didn't go his way is exactly why fans were chanting _Kobe Sucks!_ and booing his act throughout the game. 

STOMP


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Just a beautiful night at the Rose Garden! I love that we are not intimidated by the Lakers whatsoever. If we can get that attitude against the Spurs, Suns and Celtics then we'll really be in business. Against LA we just have a collective confidence and it shows in our play. I honestly believed from the tip this game was ours - we expect to beat them in our building and we just keep on doing it.

I LOVED Outlaw going after Odom - absolutely loved it - perhaps my favorite part of the game.

I only wish I'd run into the clown carrying his big Laker sign around the concourse after the game - what a joke. That and the guy with four barely dressed women in yellow that were down in the lower bowl across from the Laker bench - that was embarassing.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

STOMP said:


> :eek8:
> 
> I truly hope you're kidding... especially about the objective part. Until the final minutes when the Lakers started wrapping Blazers up with desperation fouls, Portland was significantly down in fouls... at home. The Lakers would have been blown out had their striped buddies not given call after call to them in the 2nd half. Lamar should have been tossed on the spot. The crap calls Kobe got were nonstop and ridiculous as ever. I was pleased that Nate said as much without mixing words in the post game interview. His constant whining on the few calls that didn't go his way is exactly why fans were chanting _Kobe Sucks!_ and booing his act throughout the game.
> 
> STOMP


It is so obvious sometimes that Kobe is able to get away with a lot defensively. He gets to body up, slap and push an offensive player around. A regular player would foul out every game with the things he does.

But I guess when you get to his status, you get a little leeway. On the other hand, however, even the casual fan can see it.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> It is so obvious sometimes that Kobe is able to get away with a lot defensively. He gets to body up, slap and push an offensive player around. A regular player would foul out every game with the things he does.
> 
> But I guess when you get to his status, you get a little leeway. On the other hand, however, even the casual fan can see it.


Kobe Bryant gets the most preferential treatment of any player in the entire league. Yet, he whines more than anyone. Come on Kobe, grow a pair. Truly great players don't need to the officials to bale them out. He has more talent than anybody in the league, but his constant whining and preferential treatment detracts his greatness. If he'd just shut up and devote all the energy he spends complaining to the officials on playing he'd be an even better player, and marginally less hate-able - but, only marginally. I'd still hate him, but just a LITTLE bit less. I can't stand guys with a sense of entitlement, and Kobe Bryant has had that since the moment he entered the league.

I hope Chris Paul wins the MVP. I'd hate to see that whiner Kobe win it.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> The refs were absolutely horrible in POR favor. Im objective and rewound a lot of plays and put them in slo mo...It wasnt everything but it contributed to the loss.


Hah! Good one. The Lakers, especially Kobe the crybaby, get more calls than a whorehouse having a 2 for 1 sale.

BNM


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> He had one turnover but 25 bad minutes.



4-7 from the floor and 6-6 from the line. I'll take it!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Congats...horrible time for us to lose a game, let alone thins one
> 
> Odoms supposed flagrant was nothing more than a normal foul not all owing a lay up that just happened to have a bad ending, it happens.


I somewhat agree here, but it was still flagrant. While the fall was worse than the foul, Odom just body checked him and put his hands to roys face. And no concern for whether he'd just injured Roy. I think we all know what kind of player Odom is from this play.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1ZsWAa3V6zU




> The refs were absolutely horrible in POR favor. Im objective and rewound a lot of plays and put them in slo mo...It wasnt everything but it contributed to the loss.


Wait, where's the puchline, or did I miss it?

All I saw was offensive fouls, loose ball fouls, no contact foul on the floor being called a foul on the shot on the Blazers and then Kobe or Farmar hacking away at the arms of the Blazers with no call. And I don't know how many times I yelled "Over the back" as Gasol tried to go through a player for a rebound. Between Derek Fisher, Kobe Bryant and Jordan Farmar they look like Hungry Hungry Hippos out there with all the reaching and grabbing they do, but they never get called (I take that back, there was one ticky tack on D Fish in the first quarter when he slapped Blake's arm.)

I seriously need to get DVR and go through the game film with my buddy whose a Laker fan and we'll mark down the number of questionable calls for each team and I guarantee it will be far in favor of the Lakers.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> The refs were absolutely horrible in POR favor. Im objective and rewound a lot of plays and put them in slo mo...It wasnt everything but it contributed to the loss.


Um, when you recover from your headache, get a box score and count fouls and free throws. Then review your statement about refs in Portland's favor. How many FT's did Bryant alone shoot?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> Why did Frye suddenly decide to shoot 3s this game? He never attempts those unless he had no other choice.
> 
> Well whatever the reason, he should get props for playing so well. He really stepped up in the absence of Joel.


Yeah, Frye deserves a lot of credit. The dude stepped up HUGE with his best game of the season. His shot was falling but more importantly, he was crashing the boards, playing good defense on Gasol and just laid his body out on the line.
If he can do that every game, he's a keeper and our front line will just be so deep next year with Oden, Aldridge, Frye and Joel. Sickness...

Even Raef has played well in his limited minutes. He makes his presence known defensively. He may not shoot as much from the outside as earlier in his career, but he really doesn't make many mistakes out there. I actually like what Raef gives when he gets the minutes.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

And LaMarcus didn't sound like a LaMarshmellow after the game..



> Aldridge said he was glad to come to Roy’s aid after the flagrant foul.
> 
> “It was nothing out of the ordinary,” he shrugged. “I’m bigger than Travis. I was ready to take (Odom) on.”
> 
> As for Odom, Aldridge allowed, “It’s all competitive. *I don’t know him on a personal basis. He could be a great person, but on a competitive note, I don’t like him.*”


http://www.portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=120772528051622800


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

LMA rocks.

Roy was amazing. I love this guy's game. One of my favorite players to watch from around the entire NBA. UP there with Monte Ellis.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> Roy's fall was probably a lot worse than the foul itself, but I don't like how Odom handled the situation after the foul. Talking trash and then leaving for the bench. At least some players in the league have the decency to at least look like they give a damn after slamming another player to the ground. It was just brutally unprofessional. And Kobe whining after the call? Priceless.


Please tell me where these "facts" came from...Odom talking trash?? Looked like your players were pissed at the foul and other Laker players came in to put some distance between Odom and whoever was going after him. During the stoppage all the Laker players were pounding on Odom's chest telling him to keep his mind in the game because he felt bad that Roy had a hard fall. So I guess you didn't notice Odom slapping Roy on the rear and apologizing before Roy even took the FT??? Odom is sooooo far from a dirty player.

Kobe was not complaining that it was not a foul, just not a flagrant which it obviously wasn't. Odom's hands were ALMOST straight up! He did move forward approx 2 feet. All that to guard against a lay-up. It was a foul, no doubt, but not even close to a flagrant. The only reason why it was flagrant was because Roy didn't have his balance in the air and landed awkwardly...It happens. The refs were caught up in the moment.

Once again, congrats on the win but some on here are making a mountain over a molehill on this call...really. Im glad Roy is ok and I guarantee Odom feels the same.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

As fired up as I was at the game last night, even in real time I didn't think Odom meant any harm, and didn't think it was deserving of a flagrant. Then I watched the replay on the jumbotron, HD style, and it just reaffirmed what I thought. Roy fell hard, but it had little to do with Odom trying to make it that way. 

I still hate Odom though. And I really hate the Lakers.

p.s. It was a friend and I that started the "kobe sucks" chant. Thank you, thank you very much. Our resume this season reads:

-Started the B Boy MVP chant during the streak
-Started the Kobe Sucks chant last night

We ARE the Rose Garden! *Section 306 for life*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...Kobe sucks, without that chant I wouldnt have realized that


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Wow...Kobe sucks, without that chant I wouldnt have realized that


We were forced in to starting the chant. There were 7 or so Laker tards one section over chanting "MVP" when Kobe was at the line. You're not going to get away with that in the Garden. I'll see to it myself. They were completely drowned out by the kobe sucks chant. Thank God.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Kobe was not complaining that it was not a foul, just not a flagrant which it obviously wasn't. Odom's hands were ALMOST straight up! He did move forward approx 2 feet. All that to guard against a lay-up. It was a foul, no doubt, but not even close to a flagrant. The only reason why it was flagrant was because Roy didn't have his balance in the air and landed awkwardly...It happens. The refs were caught up in the moment.


yeah Roy often inadvertently loses his balance in the air and lands "awkwardly" on his side. His falling had nothing to do with Odom smashing into him while not even pretending to make a play on the ball. You are a completely objective source of Laker insite... obviously

do you think anyone here believes this bleep?

STOMP


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> I still hate Odom though. And I really hate the Lakers.
> 
> p.s. It was a friend and I that started the "kobe sucks" chant. Thank you, thank you very much. Our resume this season reads:
> 
> ...


Nice job. I was at the game last night, and that chant was loud! And that MVP chant by the bandwagon Laker fans was pathetic... ugh. I don't want to hear that crap in our home arena.
And I loved seeing the stream of yellow just leave the arena, bailing on their team with 2 minutes left when the game was still up in the air. Those so-called fans are soo annoying and are the worst.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^Lakers probably have the worst bandwagon fans ever.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^Lakers probably have the worst bandwagon fans ever.


I don't think there's any doubt about that. They're the first to puff out their chest and gloat, and the first to leave the arena when their team is losing (even when they still have a chance to win). I think it's pathetic. Seeing those pee yellow jersey's (90% of which said Bryant on the back....original!) meandering around the Garden makes me sick. 

Our time is coming. I guarantee we won't be seeing as many Laker fans in the Garden over the course of the next 10 years.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Odom is sooooo far from a dirty player.


Sure he is, just ask Ray Allen. Odom is a thug and a coward and if he wasn't wearing piss and purple you wouldn't be defending him. Typical playground bully tactics. Pick on the smaller kids (Allen, Roy), but run and hide when someone remotely similar in size approaches. I mean come on, he ran away from Travis Outlaw, one if the skinniest players in the entire NBA. Big man, that Odom. The fastest I've ever seen Lamar Odom run is away from a fight with someone his own size. If he hustled like that all the time, he'd b the MVP, not Chris Paul.



DaRizzle said:


> Kobe was not complaining that it was not a foul, just not a flagrant which it obviously wasn't. Odom's hands were ALMOST straight up! He did move forward approx 2 feet. All that to guard against a lay-up. It was a foul, no doubt, but not even close to a flagrant. The only reason why it was flagrant was because Roy didn't have his balance in the air and landed awkwardly...It happens. The refs were caught up in the moment.


You need to read the rulebook. The contact was unnecessary and excessive. It doesn't have to be intentional to be flagrant. Roy was in the air and Odom hit him hard and knocked him to the floor. His actions, whether intentional or not, put another player at risk of an injury. That, by definition, makes it a flagrant foul and it was the correct call. The ONLY question is was it a type 1 or type 2. Kobe's complaining was just his natural whine reflex. It triggers every time a call goes against his team no matter what the circumstances. It's instinctual. He simply can't control it. Kobe is addicted to whining. Probably caught it from Phil.

BNM


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

STOMP said:


> yeah Roy often inadvertently loses his balance in the air and lands "awkwardly" on his side. His falling had nothing to do with Odom smashing into him while not even pretending to make a play on the ball. You are a completely objective source of Laker insite... obviously
> 
> do you think anyone here believes this bleep?
> 
> STOMP


Sorry, I did write that wrong. Roy lost his balance due to Odom's contact was what I meant to say (didnt proofread). Still, that was not even close to a flagrant and Odom made just as much effort as anyone else in the league that knows they have no real chance at making a clean play but does not want to give up a lay up. There was no ill intent on that play except make him earn his two from the stripe.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

The Professional Fan said:


> As fired up as I was at the game last night, even in real time I didn't think Odom meant any harm, and didn't think it was deserving of a flagrant.


Intent isn't part of the rule concerning flagrant fouls. The word "intent" is not mentioned anywhere in the flagrant foul section of the NBA rulebook. It's the actual contact that counts, not the intent. When a player is in mid air and you slam into him and knock him to the ground hard, that is unnecessary and excessive contact, regardless of intent, it is by definition a flagrant foul. It was the correct call. Whether Odom knocked Roy to the floor because he's a thug, because he is clumsy and uncoordinated, or because he simply misjudged his position relative to Roy and hit him harder than he intended is all immaterial. When a player is off his feet and you slam into him that hard, it is a flagrant foul and the correct call whether it's Lamar Odom or Mother Theresa who initiates the contact. It doesn't help Odom's case that he has a history of these types of flagrant fouls.



The Professional Fan said:


> Roy fell hard, but it had little to do with Odom trying to make it that way.


Would Roy have fallen hard if Odom hadn't slammed into him? No, he wouldn't have fallen at all. It was Odom's contact that caused Roy to fall hard. Therefore, flagrant foul is the correct call. 

BNM


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think you are turning back into a boob


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Sorry, I did write that wrong. Roy lost his balance due to Odom's contact was what I meant to say (didnt proofread). Still, that was not even close to a flagrant and Odom made just as much effort as anyone else in the league that knows they have no real chance at making a clean play but does not want to give up a lay up. There was no ill intent on that play except make him earn his two from the stripe.


You need to read the rulebook. "Ill intent" or not is 100% irrelevant. It's the contact that determines a flagrant foul, not the intent. If you want to stop a player from making an easy lay-up you wrap them up, you don't slam into them when they are in mid air and knock them to the floor. By the definition of flagrant foul in the NBA rulebook, it was most definitely the correct call - absolutely, positively, no question the correct call.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> I think you are turning back into a boob


Think what you want. At least I know how to read a rulebook. You should try it sometime.

BNM


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think its probably a moot point because it doesn't matter.

To me, even though i'm bias, it looked like Odom launched himself into Roy without intent to block, just to eliminate a layup (which is fine) but he did end up with a hard foul, which was a flagrant.

I doubt he meant to hurt him, but that stuff happens, hopefully Roy is ok, and we move on. I can see everyone's point of view. I don't think Odom is a bad person or a thug, but he does have momentary lapses of judgement, from Throwing the ball to a ref, to walking in bounds, to tacking Ray allen, to dangerously launching at Roy and colliding with him in mid-air, making Roy take a dangerour fall.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I disagree on how you saw the play. Not the rule book.

He didnt "slam" him in mid air and "knock him to the floor"...He fouled him with his arms in the air and moving towards Roy...thats it. Roy couldnt keep his balance after the contact which is not Odoms fault. That isnt a diss on Roy, stuff happens. If Roy keeps his balance/land semi normal like he usually does then its nothing more than two shots.

That might have the first time in the history of the NBA that two players made contact without their feet on the floor...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Let me be the first to admit Odom can be stupid with his play at times. This was not one of them.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Take your homer glasses off for a second. Odom fouled him with his body. It was clearly a flagrant foul.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^yes, Odom fouled him with his body...and your point is?


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

It was a flagrant, who gives a f*** if he had his hands in the air like you keep saying. That's my point.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh yeah...lower body contact is an instant flagrant...give me a break


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

The way he rammed his lower body into Roy while he was in the air. So in short - f*** Lamar Odom.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

You know what the best part of this debate about two teams and two players is?

One team (Blazers) won the game and the other team (Lakers) lost.

One player involved in the incident (Odom) was completely irrelevant to the outcome of the game and the other player (Roy) was not.

I can't think of a better way for Roy and his teammates to say "**** you very much" to the Lakers and their irrelevant small forward.

-Pop


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> I disagree on how you saw the play. Not the rule book.
> 
> He didnt "slam" him in mid air and "knock him to the floor"...He fouled him with his arms in the air and moving towards Roy...thats it. Roy couldnt keep his balance after the contact which is not Odoms fault. That isnt a diss on Roy, stuff happens. If Roy keeps his balance/land semi normal like he usually does then its nothing more than two shots.
> 
> That might have the first time in the history of the NBA that two players made contact without their feet on the floor...


Sure, blame the victim. How can Roy maintain his balance in mid air when Odom hits him like that. It's physically impossible. When a player leaves his feet, he is at the mercy of gravity and especially vulnerable. That's why the NBA started calling flagrant fouls, to protect players from injury. If you undercut a player, even if you barely touch him, you can cause a serious injury. Odom didn't undercut Roy, but it was Odom's actions, whether careless, clumsy or malicious that caused Roy to fall hard. Therefore, a flagrant foul is the correct call.

BNM


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^thats nice(to Soda)

See you in the playoffs...oh wait  :cheers:


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

^Lame. 

See you when you're bounced by Shaq and the Suns.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...ugh....that better not happen...Bynum has a chance to play this Sunday vs the Spurs


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> ^thats nice(to Soda)
> 
> See you in the playoffs...oh wait  :cheers:


Not quite our time yet, but believe me the Lakers and their fans want none of the Blazers in the playoffs.

I look forward to seeing you guys in the playoffs for years to come with Oden, Aldridge, Roy and Rudy. I like our chances.

-Pop


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> ...ugh....that better not happen...Bynum has a chance to play this Sunday vs the Spurs


And? That still doesn't change the fact that Pau Gasol, the softest 7-footer to *ever* play the game, will have to face Amare Stoudamire. 

I like the Suns chances to say the least.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yup the Lakers never won the big ones up there when it counted in the playoffs *cough* Horry


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We beat them with Kwame freaking Brown as our center. Ill take Pau as a PF and Bynum down low all day


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> We beat them with Kwame freaking Brown as our center. Ill take Pau as a PF and Bynum down low all day


Ancient history. Pau Gasol can't guard his own shadow. Twice last year Zach Randolph scored career highs against Pau. The second time with a broken hand. That's how bad Gasol's defense is. An undersized power forward with a broken hand dropped 43 on him - after scoring 42 in their previous meeting.

In more recent news, the Blazers delt the the Lakers a serious blow in their hope of being the number 1 seed in the west last night with Channing freakin' Frye at center. Yes, you heard that correctly. Channing Frye DOMINATED the Lakers last night. 

I'll take Aldridge and Oden any day of the week (or weak, in Gasol's case). 

Good luck in the play-offs. Any team with a decent big (Phoenix, San Antonio, Utah, etc.) is going to absolutely kill you guys inside. For everything Pau gives you on offense, he gives up twice as much at the other end. You do the math.

BNM


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> I disagree on how you saw the play. Not the rule book.
> 
> He didnt "slam" him in mid air and "knock him to the floor"...He fouled him with his arms in the air and moving towards Roy...thats it. Roy couldnt keep his balance after the contact which is not Odoms fault. That isnt a diss on Roy, stuff happens. If Roy keeps his balance/land semi normal like he usually does then its nothing more than two shots.
> 
> That might have the first time in the history of the NBA that two players made contact without their feet on the floor...


So technically, I can slam another player as long as my hands are in the air? BS


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

It was called a flagrant 1 by the officials. It's in the books as a flagrant 1 and has zero chance of being overturned by the league. Nobody's opinion here matters. It WAS a flagrant foul.

BNM


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> So technically, I can slam another player as long as my hands are in the air? BS



Yeah, because thats what I meant...how about you not take a pathetic attempt at twisting my words


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I recorded the game last night and watched it late after work. I had to get right to bed so I haven't had a chance to post about til now. I haven't read this thread yet but I just wants to say YES!! GREAT GAME!!! I loved it when Roy blew by Kobe for a layup. That was the play of the season for me. Loved LMA's dunk in traffic. Loved when we swung the ball around the perimeter for a Steve Blake three. And LOVED Channing Frye and how great he played. 

GO BLAZERS! Thanks for some great entertainment.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That game was your consolation prize Zack...The Lakers heard about our bet and felt bad


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

both wins vs the Lakers were the consolation prizes for me; those two wins and the victory over Washington were the three games that made me very very happy this season


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> We beat them with Kwame freaking Brown as our center. Ill take Pau as a PF and Bynum down low all day


but not twice on Sunday? :thinking2:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

ebott said:


> ZackAddy- If we win this game we win the season series. Maybe you can earn your avatar back?


it's a tied series. 2-2


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> As fired up as I was at the game last night, even in real time I didn't think Odom meant any harm, and didn't think it was deserving of a flagrant. Then I watched the replay on the jumbotron, HD style, and it just reaffirmed what I thought. Roy fell hard, but it had little to do with Odom trying to make it that way.
> 
> I still hate Odom though. And I really hate the Lakers.
> 
> ...


That was a pretty good chant. I could hear murmurs of it coming from up in the 300 level, then slowly you could hear it burrowing throughout the arena. I was down by courtside and it was loud as hell.


----------

